# Curly maple burl and cherry box christmas gift



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is a maple burl lidded box that looks like a sunset. The body is cherry, the knob is blackwood, and it is finished in danish oil. Time constraints during the holidays left me with no time to wax it, or complete the inside tray. I just had time to put in the lower dividers. It was a gift to my father for Christmas.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Pretty cool. I like burl. Welcome by the way.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

looks great! Where did you get the maple from?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Superb.
Welcome to the forum.

Gerry


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

The maple was on ebay from a non business listing($10 buy it now shipped), the punky corner was very soft and had a lot of tearout on the other side. I have found some great pieces of figured wood there, especially thick green turning pieces in that can be resawn after they dry. One of my recent finds that I can't bid on is 500# of claro walnut burl cutoffs (some 15" long) with a starting bid of 1.00, it is pickup only in California and that is a long way from Texas.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Shocking...Daren is the first to comment on a post of figured wood!. I think he's got radar...

Jeff-That's beautiful work. Amazing how a piece of high figured stuff can really make an original piece. Your dad must have loved it--


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice!

Love the figure of the wood and color.

http://www.craftandwoodworking.com


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JP Sinclair said:


> Shocking...Daren is the first to comment on a post of figured wood!. I think he's got radar...


Yea, and you weren't too far behind . Maybe we have a brother in funky wood here with jeffreythree ?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe a little brother in funky wood. Here is my latest "treasure". After a gallon of epoxy it should be stable enough to work with. Bookmatched white oak crotch, even the worm holes and cracks match. I am thinking bookmatched doors on a corner cabinet.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool, a guy who is not afraid of a challenge (and the reward). "funky", "book match" are a couple of my middle names :thumbsup:. We like pictures, show us what you make from that.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

There you go Jeffrey, now you're thinking. A couple pieces that some folks might want to throw into the wood stove but you can turn it into a completely original piece because of the wood.


----------

